# Recall emails sent in hotmail?



## jimbo768 (Jul 3, 2003)

is there any way to do it cause i really screwed up and sent the wrong email to someone it REALLY shouldn't have gone to


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

jimbo768,

Welcome to TSG 

Sorry the email is sent and waiting for them to see.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Nope-as hewee said, it has already left the server and is no longer in your control, or Hotmail's for that matter.


----------

